# sneak peek forbiddens frog room



## ForbiddenFrogs (Feb 5, 2013)

after a good period of some my friends here on DB and in So Cal have convinced me to post a few quick shots of my frog room that is currently under construction, and yes I did take over evolvstll (Jason oneal and nate sharps company) dart frogs here in cali but am not currently running the site getting things in order and expanding my beautiful collection< so here you guys go alil snaek peak at what im doing hope you guys enjoy


----------



## ForbiddenFrogs (Feb 5, 2013)

please forgive the mess


----------



## ian (Dec 25, 2006)

Nice room. Any chance we can get some shots of the individual tanks and inhabitants?


----------



## ForbiddenFrogs (Feb 5, 2013)

soon that's a lot of pics and time I have over a 100 frogs


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

I need to make time to visit...


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

ian said:


> Nice room. Any chance we can get some shots of the individual tanks and inhabitants?


I second that motion.


----------



## ForbiddenFrogs (Feb 5, 2013)

some new pics of how the room is looking going to start tonight with pics of individual's and tanks


----------



## daggekko (Jun 27, 2011)

WOW! That is freakin awesome. Mess and all! I'd like the species list as well!


----------



## tbhf (Jul 31, 2006)

Wow. Now that is a frog room.


----------



## pafrogguy (May 8, 2013)

Not too shabby at all!


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Duuuuuude. That is one tight frog room.

D


----------



## ForbiddenFrogs (Feb 5, 2013)

Sorry it has taken so long to up date this thread but with having a 1 year old , a full time job and the frogs its hard to find time for other things. so wed like to startoff by listing our collection of auartus and leucs that we are keeping currently....


Dendrobate auratus line/orgin


Super Blue
3 groups 
3.2 proven SNDF
2.2 butt
2.0 butt
Costa Rican green and black
2.1 proven Evolvstll
Hawaiian green and black 
2.1 proven Evolvstll
Panamanian green and black 
0.0.4 Lzumi
Panamanian blue and black
3.2 proven Lzumi
El Cope
3.1 proven unknown (guy named adam in so cal) 
Reticulated
3.1 proven Lzumi
Acon Hill
2.1 Brians Tropicals 
Campana
2.0 WC ( Justin blue pumilio )
Portobello
1.1 proven WC SNDF
Panamanian green and bronze
2 groups
1.1 het albino proven Evolvstll
1.1 proven joshs frogs
Turquoise and bronze 
1.1 proven Joshs frogs
Siqurres
1.1 WC ( Justin blue pumilio )
Green and white
0.0.5 SNDF
Capira Black
1.1 WC ( Justin blue pumilio )
Micro spots
0.2 unknown ( john in so cal )
Mebalo
3.1 stewart
Taboga 
2.1 proven WC ( eric m )
Nicaraguan 
1.1 WC (eric m ) 
Camouflage 
0.0.3 UE

We are also waiting the arrival of 0.0.5 San Felix auratus from Understory Enterprises and green campanas courtesy of Dustin the Florida frogger 

Dendrobates Leucomela

B.G.Banded 
2 groups
3.2 proven Evolvstll
1.1 proven Evolvstll
Nominate Het chocolate
3.2 proven Evolvstll
Nominate 
3.2 WC Evolvstll
Fine Spots
0.0.4 Schwinn 
Chocolate 
0.0.5
oddball
0.0.6 Lzumi
in a few days ill have as many pics up of these frogs as I can get and another list of frogs I currently keep 
thanks for looking be back with more soon


----------



## Tropicaldarts (Sep 12, 2013)

Ok, now the real question. How long does it take you to feed em?


----------



## ForbiddenFrogs (Feb 5, 2013)

depending on how populated the fly cultures are or if my buddy's are helping me anywhere from 2 to 4 hours


----------



## dsaundry (Sep 29, 2011)

Saweet set up. very nice


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Dang John you may have the most variety of auratus and leuc locales of anyone on the west coast... or in the US?


----------



## ForbiddenFrogs (Feb 5, 2013)

thanks Arron wait till you see the list of tincs and other darts I have right now its petty impressive if I do say so myself


----------



## ForbiddenFrogs (Feb 5, 2013)

so we got are 5 beautiful San Felix auratus from UE they are awesome, also picked up 5 froglets highland bronze from Stewart's first original line they are amazing.. soon very soon I will have pics up, at the moment still working on the list of tincs we are working with. If you guys see something idont have in my collection let me know I love frogs and hope to have almost one pair of every auartus morph and tinc morph that's possible ( legally ).


----------



## redfrogger (Nov 6, 2010)

WOW! very nice- how many cultures do you have to make a week?


----------



## ForbiddenFrogs (Feb 5, 2013)

every 4 to 7 days (when I get the time) I make bout 30 hydei, 30 golden hydei, 15 Turkish gliders and 15 mel cultures and we use NEherp media mix its the best and I've used almost everyone out there, and when I have culture crash witch suck I get from locals or call NEherp to help me and last time they bailed me out big time


----------



## ForbiddenFrogs (Feb 5, 2013)

I know its been awhile since I've updated this thread so I figured after a wonderful 4th of July weekend, I'd post the best present I could of possibly received a nice clutch of eggs P. Terribilis Blackfoot orange (Tesoros line via UE ). Not sure who else has got them to breed yet in the US but I hope these become a well known frog in our hobby, there simply beautiful.


----------

